# My Seafood Jambalaya



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

When I make this, I make it big.........


2 lbs shrimp, peeled and deveined
2 pints oysters 
2 pints mussels
1 doz cherry stone clams
2 cans lump crab meat
2lbs peeled crawfish or 3 lobster tails diced
1 lb sausage, cooked
2 cans sliced mushrooms or 1 pint fresh
2 medium onions, chopped
2 bell peppers(yellow, red, orange, green)
2 stalks of celery, chopped
scallions
parsley
cayene pepper
seafood seasoning
4 cups raw rice
1 stick of butter
1 can beef broth
2 qts fish stock
2 qts water



In a large soup or sauce pot combine stock and water, and, broth, and seasonings and bring to a boil. Add oysters, mussels, and clams, onions, and celery, pepper, and mushrooms and cook until clams and mussels open. Add shrimp, crawfish or lobster, and crab meat and cook until shrimp are cooked. Reduce heat to medium and add rice and butter, cook on medium for 20-25 mins or until rice is tender.


----------

